# Worrying about pups Runny poos



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, 
Just looking for advice/ideas! Murphy will be 12 weeks tomorrow! He's well in himself and bright and bouncy. He started on hills science plan, he didn't really eat it and after 3 days I switched to raw (natures menu) he loved it a wolfed it down! He's gaining weight (now 3,6kg) since being with us (nearly 4 weeks) he has only had 3 or 4 fully formed stools and he's doing terrible stinky trumps! 

I took him the vets and they gave me panacur to worm him, a probiotic paste for before his meals and advised a bland diet of chicken/rice/fish/pasta. Having done this for 2 days his poo is still sloppy. Just overwhelmed by the potential problems! It could simply be over feeding (I'm feeding a little more than the recommended amount as he's so big!) or it could be parasite? (He's gaining weight tho?) he could have picked something up in the garden or it could be that the raw is too rich?? 

Unsure how to proceed, was thinking of changing to a better quality raw (nutriment) as from what I have read raw feeding should produce formed hard poos and no smell?

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Also worth saying the vet says to take him off raw as they don't recommend it. They are a hills prescriptive practice tho. And I have spoken to nutriment and they said he shouldn't be on chicken and pasta as he can't break down the pasta and that will make him worse?? So much conflicting advice!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When you switched him did you go it gradually or all at once. When switching foods it's better to do it gradually as to not upset their tummys. When Molly had soft stools a while back our vet recommended boiled chicken (no fat) and plain rice. Then if she wasn't better within 3 days he told us to bring her in. He is still new to his new environment so sometimes it's good to let them adjust a bit before switching their food as it can be a stressful time for them.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I think from my knowledge u can switch between raw complete foods straight away but have to phase in dry kibble, I'm abit confused about that too as I have read that u can't feed raw and dry and the same time as they process them differently? 
Il give it 3 days on the chicken and rice but so far not helped! Just worried as really want the best for him!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. It is a worry.
Dot had horrible bloody, mucus runny yucky poops when she first came home. It was awful, I dreaded her going to the loo and worried all the time. The vet re wormed her muttered about giardia and made me feel bad.
Dot was lovely in herself, sweet cheeky puppy.
I made the transition to raw (natural instinct) gave her coconut oil for her dry flaky skin and she quickly made a full recovery. She came home at 10 weeks and by 14 weeks was absolutely fine, I think - but it seemed a long time at the time.
I just felt raw was the most natural thing for her and it certainly suits her. My vet is not a fan of raw food either, but constantly comments on how well Dot is now - they love her at the vets.
Hope Murphey is soon fine. New home, new diet, new experiences - I'm sure his tummy will settle down.
I noticed on the natural instinct website they are now advertising Zoolac Propaste, can't recommend it - but thought I'd mention it.

I hope I've put a link to their website - if not blame Datun Walnut 

http://www.naturalinstinct.com

(poop I couldn't do a fancy link, I failed... but the link is there.)


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh thanks, I think it's similar to what the vets have given us! I'm just worried incase it isn't the food and he does have Giardia or something , it's so hard with the conflicting advice from vets/pet food companies!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Is there any way of taking a stool sample to the vet for them to test for parasites/illness?

Is he ever unsupervised in the garden and have you done a check of your plants on the internet for toxicity? If there is a plant he keeps nibbling on that could account for the constant runny poos. I know that Gandhi ate everything he could find at that age (it was autumn too so berry and leaves a plenty!) and I was constantly looking things up to check!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I hope I've put a link to their website - if not blame Datun Walnut


I notice you didn't say: 'If this works, thank Datun Walnut'


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally I would swap the pasta for rice. Feed chicken or white fish and rice for two days, if there is no improvement at all I would then ask my vet to test a stool sample. 
Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. He is always picking up twigs and stuff in the garden, I supervise him at all times in the garden and generally get everything out of his mouth before he swallows! But I suppose there's always a chance that he could have secretly ate something! Problem is I don't know what half the plants are called! Mostly weeds I think! I know I deffo have got any of the 'regular' ones that poison dogs like hydrenga or that. Il give him another day on the bland good and then if it's still bad il contact the get about a stool sample!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

*Haven't got anything like hydrengas! Silly phone!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The addition of a teaspoon of natural yogurt is good for their tummies. Mix it in with the chicken and rice. Some pups take a bit longer for their tummies to settle. Maybe the stress of a new family, new routine, new water, etc affects them more. The best thing you can do is not worry and be calm, even your fretting can have an impact on him. Stick with the bland diet for five days or even a week and then slowly re introduce the raw.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I have had experience of runny poos with barney when I have fed him too much. It doesn't solve the problem of him still being runny when on chicken and pasta though. What raw are you feeding ? Complete meal or your own mix? Too much liver and organ food can make their poos runny.


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi sounds just like my pup when I first got him I had never seen poop like it (very running and green, sorry for that) and I work in a nursing home, might just be abit of colitus I went to vet and he said just bung him up on eggs (very good but old fashioned) and come back if it persisted, any way noticed abit of blood aswell so went back he said plain diet, mainly rice chicken and scrambled egg at night and within a week his alien poos disappeared (still not too pleasent mind) is he a chewer? The vet explained it to me as like a bad case of holiday tummy as they go from being in one area for 10 weeks same bacteria nothing much to chew ect and suddenly twigs, carpets, cushions wires will take time to adjust


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Like Montezuma's revenge.  It makes me wonder if puppys should come home with a few bottles of the water they are used to so people can transition that gradually too like their food.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

He does like to investigate the garden with his mouth! He doesn't seem stressed at all in fact he is the most confident pup I've ever heard of! He was on a complete raw, don't think I could make it up balanced myself! His poo tonight is a little bit more formed! Love that this is the only place I can really talk about poo without anyone thinking I'm a weirdo!! Haha I'm sure it will settle, whatever the reason. I think il stay with the chicken and pasta (not using rice as the raw had rice in it and that's what he was passing with the liquid poo!) once he is firm then il re introduce the raw, if he has dihorroea again then il have to go back and change his food. Il keep u updated! Thanks for all your advice, I'm a worrier so hearing that others have similar experiences makes me feel less worried!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poo puppy poo is a very important thing in my book. Hope he is feeling better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Try pumpkin or squash rather than pasta, if you aren't keen on rice. Pasta is very processed and dogs are usually intolerant to that sort of carbohydrate (namely wheat). 

Pumpkin and squash are good for firming up or loosening, weirdly it works both ways in the way you need it too. 

I think if the vet hasn't checked a stool sample that would be a good place to begin.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Happy to report that Murphy's poos are now rock solid after starting on the nutriment! I suppose il never know what caused it, but happy that he is now solid! X


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the wormer medicine causes runny poos for a couple days. Glad everything is good now


----------



## anewlondondogowner (Mar 9, 2014)

*Soft smelly poop in 11 week old unless on special food*

Hi,
Carrying on this thread as the problem is quite similar. I've got a 11 week old pup who has had poop problems - soft, smelly and sometimes runny. 

He was given Arden Grange puppy food by the breeder I think and we carried on with that but the poo issue got worse over his first few days. Then after week 1, the vet gave us Hills Prescription ID tinned and it cleared up after a couple of days - harder, light, dark poos (is that normal for them to be very light?)

The problem is the tinned is a bit of a faff so we thought we'd try Hills Presc. Id dry and I began doing 1/4 the dry food and 3/4 the canned one for yesterday and today and we are back to very soft bigger poos so maybe he can't tolerate even the dry Hills. 

Any ideas. I'm pretty sure it is a food issue and he has been wormed and that made no difference anyway. 

What else can we do as I don't really want to have to feed him Hills cans forever.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear your pup is having poop problems. I would say that Hills really isn't a great quality food. The vets promote it but it's really not made of good ingredients. The Arden Grange was maybe a bit rich, I've heard of it being having this effect before. Would you consider Barking Heads? My two have been on it since coming to me. Lola's poos were a disaster until I switched her barking heads. Nina has never had a problem. I've recently switched them to barking heads grain free, a direct switch and both have been great on it and their poos are small and fabulous. 

Light coloured poo can sometimes be a sign that the food isn't digested properly. This can be a really difficult time and I know lots of people have this problem with their pups, finding a food that agrees. 

There are lots of options and good quality kibble/wet food that has great nutritional content, I know the raw feeders will probably recommend raw for poo issues. 

Check out this website for a good comparison of foods, price etc. 

Good luck


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I think the secret is boiled rice and boiled chicken for a while.
If the poo is still too soft, get poo samples to the vet and they can check for parasites and bacterias. 

I reported a nasty bacteria a couple of weeks ago and although it destroyed itself, we at least knew what caused her 3/4 weeks of diarrhoea. Her poo was very runny, very smelly and very yellow.

If the rice and chicken don't work after a few days, a trip to the vet is a must so that they analyse their poo.

I don't take any chances.


----------



## anewlondondogowner (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for this. Yes happy to try Barking - not keen on raw food as we are a non-meat eating household (well apart from the dog who does eat meat!) and it'd be a step too far for us.

I don't imagine it can be a parasite or other problem as he is fine when on the HIlls tins - if it were not food-related he would surely have carried on the same. 
We have our second vaccination next week so I will ask the vet then. 
It all makes food-based training hard too as kibble in any quantity upsets him. 
Poor you Peanut and poor dog with the runny yellow poops!!!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Murphy has been fine since he's been on the raw, but understand this isn't an option for you. The hills didn't agree with Murphy. All the swapping and changing might upset his tummy too. I would suggest keeping him on the tins for a few weeks, just to settle him down and confirmed it's not parasitic and then try him on something else? Hope u fine something that suits. I know I worried silly about Murphy so sympathise with u there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anewlondondogowner (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Holly. I just hope that after a while he is able to let us relax a bit more about it all. I don't want to be restricted to one food and worrying about him eating anything else!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

A couple tablespoons of canned pumpkin puree will cure runny poop pretty fast. Also you can add in some yogurt or any other cultured drinkable dairy product. The little living organisms are great for their digestive tract and can help reestablish good microflora in the event they've been wiped out by things like vaccines, antibiotics, illness, etc.

Read your food ingredient labels carefully and check out dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Do u mean like yakult or actimel? How much would u give? Murphy has gone from perfectly solid stools to a bout of diarrhoea and straining (with a few drops of blood) last night. canned pumpkin purée?? Never seen this but willing to try. I think if he's not sorted by tomorrow or has further episodes of blood in stools il take him the vet. Would rather avoid the cost of this if they are just gunna put him on bland food and probiotic paste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Pumpkin puree has a lot of soluble fiber in there. This slows down digestion. Soluble fiber breaks down and absorbs water and liquids in the digestive tract and forms a gel. This is all good for the diarrhea patient! Works for people too.
Give a tablespoon of the pumpkin twice a day and you'll see results in a day. Works every time when it isn't a serious illness.

Now the blood: bright red blood or dark, black tarry blood?
Blood is always concerning but black, tarry stools need to be seen by a vet ASAP as it indicates internal bleeding. Bright red blood indicates irritation to the rectum. 

Probably the little man got into something he shouldn't have and has irritated the lining of his intestines (hence the straining). 

Pumpkin. No added salts or sugars. Nothing but 100% pure pumpkin puree.

I don't know what yakult or actimel is though! Do you have keifer there? Goat's milk keifer would be especially awesome if you can get some.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for all the info! Tried natural yoghurt with bland food, but he's no better. The blood is bright red, so know it's lower go rather than upper. Took him the vets today and he also has a temperature. So they think he's picked up a bug, so he's on some antibiotics. Il try and find some pumpkin paste. Hard to find here but il find some! Never heard of keifer guess they don't sell it here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Did they not give you any Prokolin? This is a paste a bit like human kaolin and morphine but for dogs. It's very good at settling tummies.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah the vet have me some of that too! He seems much better today, might get some of it in, but wanted to try and find a 'natural' remedy but he seems a lot better today (although he has stinky trumps!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm so glad he is starting to feel better. Diarrhea can really take a baby out quickly. I hope he is taking in lots of fluids and gets over his little sickness super fast. Good job puppy mom, you took care of that without delay and kept him safe!
You've survived your first doggy illness


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha thanks! He's been drinking fine so wasn't really worried about the diarrhoea, just the blood! His meds seem to be working! Thanks for the advice and support! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

